# Premium leather Bibles....



## loomster2000 (Jun 25, 2016)

I really like the new premium Crossway ESV Study Bibles that are being printed (as shown in the WTS link and video link below); however, I prefer the NASB to the ESV. Do any of you know where I might find premium quality leather, top-grain leather, calfskin, or goatskin NAS Bibles comparable to the ones Crossway is producing with the ESV? In addition, I am also looking for raised bands on the spine.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


http://www.wtsbooks.com/heirloom-wi...wn-english-standard-version-esv-9781433545566
https://vimeo.com/161209676


----------



## Beezer (Jun 25, 2016)

I highly recommend either an RL Allan or a Schuyler. I don't believe either produce the NASB with a raised spine; however, in my opinion these are the best Bibles available today.

The price reflects the quality. I own several and firmly believe you get what you pay for. If you decide on a RL Allan I recommend ordering through Bibles-Direct. The price is cheaper and after yesterday's BREXIT the exchange rate is in your favor.

http://evangelicalbible.com/translations/NASB/

http://www.bibles-direct.co.uk/


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Jun 25, 2016)

I concur. You won't find better than the two above.I would however, also add Cambridge wide-margin's in there, as well as their Pitt Minions. Both can be found at the two sites above.


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Jun 25, 2016)

To add, I have a Crossway in calfskin, and the binding is slowly starting to unravel by the folds. It is just over a year old


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 25, 2016)

I have owned the ESV Study Bible by Crossway, 6 R.L. Allan Bibles in various translations, and 2 Schuyler NKJ ones (one column and two column) and have given others as gifts. in my opinion Schuyler is the best out there, but that is a tough call between them and the Allan ones. I don't know if the NASB has raised spines to the degree that you are looking for, check out http://evangelicalbible.com/product-category/schuyler-bibles/schuyler-quentel-NASB/


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Jun 25, 2016)

My RL Allen ESV has lasted me four years and it appears to have much life left. Best I have ever used and very readable from the pulpit. Previous Bibles started to fall apart in about a year.

I have this one:

http://evangelicalbible.com/product/allan-esv-new-classic-readers-edition-brown-highland-goatskin-2/


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 25, 2016)

Keep in mind that there is a NASB update slated to be released in 2017. That may or may not be an issue for you, but it will cause others to wait and see what changes there will be before investing in a premium copy. Lockman (Foundation Press) is supposed to be revamping their editions and I'm guessing they will probably offer calfskin if not goatskin. 

Lockman (Foundation Press) has previously published calfskin or goatskin editions of the Single-Column Reference (SCR) and the Large Print Ultrathin (LPUT) with raised bands. When they were first issued, they were made in the USA and were of excellent quality with much better paper than what has been used in the Allan editions, from what I understand. (The two Allan NASB editions are the same text blocks as these, and I think they used paper supplied by Lockman. I think Allan's SCR may be out of print at the moment.) About 9-10 years ago Foundation Press moved production to China. The quality went down, reportedly, but from what I understand it has improved. But I don't know whether or not the current ones have raised bands. These appear on eBay from time to time in various conditions. If you know what to look for, the copyright page indicates when it was printed. 

Cambridge also publishes premium NASB editions, including the Clarion, Pitt Minion and maybe a Wide Margin. I don't think any of those are going to have raised bands. 

If you are on Facebook, there are several Premium Bible oriented groups and pages where you'd be able to obtain more information. They include The Bible Exchange and Bible Design Blog and they are also venues for trading and selling Bibles.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 26, 2016)

The reaction to Brexit should reduce the cost of English imports from R.L. Allan (don't know about Schuyler and whether they are English or not). You might see if the change in currency exchange rates impact the cost of Bible imports through evangelicalbible.


----------

